# Bob Seger vs Tom Petty dream



## Mankini (Jun 23, 2015)

Last nite I dreamt that Bob Seger and Tom Petty were wrestling and cage fighting. Is that homoerotic? Does that mean I'm gay?


----------



## Odin (Jun 23, 2015)

Maybe, congratulations!

I'm a kittenhuffing addict... but I hear that side is a lot of fun... fabulous even.

Perhaps you should Stop reading wikia's on Epicurean thought and Diogenes of Sinope living with his curs in a Giant Ceramic Pot.

Wrestling... I don't know... but it might mean you have a love of ouzo and gyros.
So you might be Greek.

Also... dude why you make so many crazy lame threads... I lika funny...


BUT come oN.... eh?


POST SCROT

(TO ALL OF STP... I was wondering if I should report this thread for moderations... cuz we kinda like to be civil around here and sometimes humor can be a bitch harsh... (and I imagined a sarcastic bent to voodoo... meh shrugs) I don't often know where that boundary lies... if this is offensive to anyone please let me know... and to the almighty Zeus on his throne... I dunno @Matt Derrick ... I'm letting voodoo here know he is being silly... is it too much?) 

PS: I freaking love irreverent silly humor... specially after a few highballs get in me...  so .... wait what the fuck is my point?


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 23, 2015)

If their weiners were out in your dream, that is homoerotic.

If you were sucking their weiners in your dream, that's gay.

To ask if it is gay constitutes curiosity.

::fuckinginbed::


----------



## Mankini (Jun 23, 2015)

No, no wieners. Lululemon spanx. Oh no. Ummmm and I went to see Cats when it was still on Broadway.


----------



## Odin (Jun 23, 2015)

@7xMichael... your a straight shooter!

That's some concrete hard reasoning.

moving this to sex & relationships by default erotic dreams.


----------

